# Question#1 for the Ladies(Appearance)



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

I have gotten into trouble for not noticing a subtle change in a woman's hair.  I also don't notice what they wear, or their makeup.  I watch the Greg Gutfeld Show, and I've seen Kat Timpf do her bit about the time it takes to make oneself up.  My question is why do women do it at all.  Tyrus once said he doesn't care what a woman wears.  He'd be fine with sweatpants and a big yes.  I know it was a joke, but he kind of has a point.  If guys don't notice your shoes or makeup, are you doing it for other women, competition. Are you doing it for yourselves feeling pretty.  I've seen the isles in the store with nothing but makeup, the forbidden zone, and I shake my head.  What is the point?  I can tell you that guys don't care at all about hair, shoes, makeup, ect.  I myself like women with longer hair, but unless a woman goes Sinead O'Conner, it doesn't matter a whole lot.  Personally, I think the long eyelashes are kind of cool, and the one thing I do notice is perfume.  Why do women invest tons of money and time on things only they will notice or care about?  Just Curious.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 3, 2019)

Women love to shop for new clothes and shoes...when my ex wife lost our credit card I didn't report it right away because the thief that stole it spent less than she did.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> I have gotten into trouble for not noticing a subtle change in a woman's hair.  I also don't notice what they wear, or their makeup.  I watch the Greg Gutfeld Show, and I've seen Kat Timpf do her bit about the time it takes to make oneself up.  My question is why do women do it at all.  Tyrus once said he doesn't care what a woman wears.  He'd be fine with sweatpants and a big yes.  I know it was a joke, but he kind of has a point.  If guys don't notice your shoes or makeup, are you doing it for other women, competition. Are you doing it for yourselves feeling pretty.  I've seen the isles in the store with nothing but makeup, the forbidden zone, and I shake my head.  What is the point?  I can tell you that guys don't care at all about hair, shoes, makeup, ect.  I myself like women with longer hair, but unless a woman goes Sinead O'Conner, it doesn't matter a whole lot.  Personally, I think the long eyelashes are kind of cool, and the one thing I do notice is perfume.  Why do women invest tons of money and time on things only they will notice or care about?  Just Curious.


If I notice perfume or cologne for that matter it's usually up to a block away, I hold my breath and head the opposite direction as fast as possible.........


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...hear me roar?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > I have gotten into trouble for not noticing a subtle change in a woman's hair.  I also don't notice what they wear, or their makeup.  I watch the Greg Gutfeld Show, and I've seen Kat Timpf do her bit about the time it takes to make oneself up.  My question is why do women do it at all.  Tyrus once said he doesn't care what a woman wears.  He'd be fine with sweatpants and a big yes.  I know it was a joke, but he kind of has a point.  If guys don't notice your shoes or makeup, are you doing it for other women, competition. Are you doing it for yourselves feeling pretty.  I've seen the isles in the store with nothing but makeup, the forbidden zone, and I shake my head.  What is the point?  I can tell you that guys don't care at all about hair, shoes, makeup, ect.  I myself like women with longer hair, but unless a woman goes Sinead O'Conner, it doesn't matter a whole lot.  Personally, I think the long eyelashes are kind of cool, and the one thing I do notice is perfume.  Why do women invest tons of money and time on things only they will notice or care about?  Just Curious.
> ...


I can appreciate that Ringel05, for if I smell any kind of applied fragrance on a man, I am, out of there. lol.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


In all seriousness...I had a girlfriend in high school that didn't apply perfume but used this lemon butter shampoo that I can still remember today....it was delicious smelling....


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...here me roar?


Pics, or your just making it up!


----------



## Blackrook (May 3, 2019)

Some men do care about this stuff.  I don't.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


Mine is allergy related, instant migraine followed by near complete exhaustion.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Some men do care about this stuff.  I don't.


I like looking at a well-dress woman.  I don't care if she is or not -- well, she has to show some leg -- well dressed so I don't really care.

Its nice to girl watch though.


----------



## Blackrook (May 3, 2019)

Personality is more important than looks.  Nothing is worse than hanging out with a woman who is unhappy all the time.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I hear that and approve.   Once I was riding behind the driver of a Harley and my very long hair was blowing around the side of his face and I never will forget his statement to me which was: "I have never smelled hair as clean and sexy as yours."  

My shampoo was very fresh and fragrant and I shampooed daily, as I still do. These days, _women_ often stop me in a store and ask me what fragrance I am wearing as they tell me it is so "light and refreshing." I wear only a hint of fragrance.  They also compliment me on my jewelry which is not so minimal. I love to layer jewelry.


----------



## Likkmee (May 3, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That's what Biden said !


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...here me roar?
> ...




HAHA...I make nothing up. And did I mention I also stay slender and in good shape?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Personality is more important than looks.  Nothing is worse than hanging out with a woman who is unhappy all the time.


Imagine having both personality and looks?  It's all about attitude. Nice. Sweet. A good thing. 

Nothing is worse than hanging out with anybody who is unhappy all the time or even much of the time. It's infectious and I avoid infected people. Just my thing.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


As I said, pics or it isn't true...muuuahahahaha....*coughcough*


----------



## Blackrook (May 3, 2019)

Another thing that's important about a woman is whether she is clean or whether she is a slob.  A woman who is a slob has a messy room and if she has a place to herself, her entire apartment will look like a dump.  I would say, don't marry a woman who is a slob.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I could post some pics but proving myself is not my goal. 'Sides your almost there anyway.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...



  I think most Men grow out of that stage once they're past clubbing age.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Almost there?   Hehehe...

Not yet.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


I said, "almost."  Give yourself time. I'm worth it.


----------



## Darkwind (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


LOL

Except I'm a guy and we need visual proof.  *evil grin*

You wouldn't want Me to have the wrong woman, would you?


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Another thing that's important about a woman is whether she is clean or whether she is a slob.  A woman who is a slob has a messy room and if she has a place to herself, her entire apartment will look like a dump.  I would say, don't marry a woman who is a slob.


Agreed. Go for one who takes pride in cleanliness in all things from their house to their car to their pet/s to themselves, ad infinitum.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


You already have it. It is up there in your subliminal wetware. Lizzen up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2019)

I dont mind a subtle scent like from a soap or shampoo.... no Creepy Joe.


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Now Behave


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I'm old school, fragrance on a dude is wrong, wrong, wrong.   Men who manscape seem to be a tad homosexual.


----------



## sealybobo (May 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> I have gotten into trouble for not noticing a subtle change in a woman's hair.  I also don't notice what they wear, or their makeup.  I watch the Greg Gutfeld Show, and I've seen Kat Timpf do her bit about the time it takes to make oneself up.  My question is why do women do it at all.  Tyrus once said he doesn't care what a woman wears.  He'd be fine with sweatpants and a big yes.  I know it was a joke, but he kind of has a point.  If guys don't notice your shoes or makeup, are you doing it for other women, competition. Are you doing it for yourselves feeling pretty.  I've seen the isles in the store with nothing but makeup, the forbidden zone, and I shake my head.  What is the point?  I can tell you that guys don't care at all about hair, shoes, makeup, ect.  I myself like women with longer hair, but unless a woman goes Sinead O'Conner, it doesn't matter a whole lot.  Personally, I think the long eyelashes are kind of cool, and the one thing I do notice is perfume.  Why do women invest tons of money and time on things only they will notice or care about?  Just Curious.


Actually, men do notice things like a woman painting her toes. Women who don’t have given up on themselves. Or that’s the perception. Or subconsciously women who paint their nails care.

I tell my girl she doesn’t have to wear makeup when she comes over to hang. She’s plenty beautiful without makeup. But I do like it when she wears the short shorts and the sexy bras.


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...hear me roar?




So women do all that work to express personal style?  Makes sense.  I know I don't consider style very much.  I have everyday and formal.  My everyday tends to be the comfortable stuff, nothing fancy.  I guess that is boring as hell.  I'm guessing when men express themselves appearance wise, they do it through being fit, or looking buff.  I don't want to look sloppy, but I don't express myself in clothing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



  I guess it depends on where you grew up and when.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > I have gotten into trouble for not noticing a subtle change in a woman's hair.  I also don't notice what they wear, or their makeup.  I watch the Greg Gutfeld Show, and I've seen Kat Timpf do her bit about the time it takes to make oneself up.  My question is why do women do it at all.  Tyrus once said he doesn't care what a woman wears.  He'd be fine with sweatpants and a big yes.  I know it was a joke, but he kind of has a point.  If guys don't notice your shoes or makeup, are you doing it for other women, competition. Are you doing it for yourselves feeling pretty.  I've seen the isles in the store with nothing but makeup, the forbidden zone, and I shake my head.  What is the point?  I can tell you that guys don't care at all about hair, shoes, makeup, ect.  I myself like women with longer hair, but unless a woman goes Sinead O'Conner, it doesn't matter a whole lot.  Personally, I think the long eyelashes are kind of cool, and the one thing I do notice is perfume.  Why do women invest tons of money and time on things only they will notice or care about?  Just Curious.
> ...



That's how I feel when I see or smell someone smoking "anything."  

Ringel, I'm so glad you are still here. I love reading you. You have long been my go-to- guy for anything computer related and for your FANTASTIC cooking recipes!  Plus, you are just a really nice guy and I have long appreciated the ways in which you love your wife.  What a good team you two make.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...hear me roar?
> ...



  After being married for damn near thirty years we both tend to go for comfort.
  You'll rarely see me in anything but shorts and flip flops a t-shirt or a wife beater if I'm not going out in public.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

DustyInfinity said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...hear me roar?
> ...


Not ALL women "style and profile" for just themselves. The sad ones do it for others or approval from others. Often a man expresses ( defines ) his true self by the kind of wheels he drives or shape he is in or material "stuff" he has.  I like men like you. Not buff, not high-style, no fragrance, just natural, clean, upfront and honest.  A ready smile and sense of humor, the latter being a top priority. A man who takes care of his health and his woman.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 3, 2019)

Women dress, make up and do hair for other women.  The same reason why women buy fashion magazines to look at other women.  When a woman tells another woman "I love your shoes" it can brighten her whole week.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Women dress, make up and do hair for other women.  The same reason why women buy fashion magazines to look at other women.  When a woman tells another woman "I love your shoes" it can brighten her whole week.



   Men are the same.......
Except it makes their day when someone tells you your truck is Sick,or that AR is Nice!!!

     I surely dont want some guy telling me he really likes my pants or shoes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...



  I dress nice when we go out or when necessary.
If I'm just hanging around the house maybe BBQing or watching some sports I'm not putting on anything that doesnt register as comfortable.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Women dress, make up and do hair for other women.  The same reason why women buy fashion magazines to look at other women.  When a woman tells another woman "I love your shoes" it can brighten her whole week.


Well, there you are. I have almost always enjoyed your commentary, Tipsycatlover. However, your opinion on why women do the things they do is an overgeneralization from my perspective. And I don't buy fashion magazines either. I march to the beat of my own drum and have always. If a co-worker tells me she loves my moto boots, I say something like, "thanks...aren't they cool? And then I tell her I have the same style in 8 different colors. LOL.  No compliment has ever brightened my whole day, much less, week. I know what I have going on.   I actually prefer no compliments. I was just telling a neighbor that the other day. Seriously.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> > I have gotten into trouble for not noticing a subtle change in a woman's hair.  I also don't notice what they wear, or their makeup.  I watch the Greg Gutfeld Show, and I've seen Kat Timpf do her bit about the time it takes to make oneself up.  My question is why do women do it at all.  Tyrus once said he doesn't care what a woman wears.  He'd be fine with sweatpants and a big yes.  I know it was a joke, but he kind of has a point.  If guys don't notice your shoes or makeup, are you doing it for other women, competition. Are you doing it for yourselves feeling pretty.  I've seen the isles in the store with nothing but makeup, the forbidden zone, and I shake my head.  What is the point?  I can tell you that guys don't care at all about hair, shoes, makeup, ect.  I myself like women with longer hair, but unless a woman goes Sinead O'Conner, it doesn't matter a whole lot.  Personally, I think the long eyelashes are kind of cool, and the one thing I do notice is perfume.  Why do women invest tons of money and time on things only they will notice or care about?  Just Curious.
> ...


LOL...if a man told me I didn't have to wear makeup when I came over I would laugh and say something like " I KNOW I don't have to but I want to so deal with it or let us agree to disagree."  LOL. I love makeup....not heavy though.


----------



## AquaAthena (May 3, 2019)

This has been the most fun thread. I can't believe I've been here this long so it is way past time to log off and to thank all posters for a fun and good time.   **Hugs**


----------



## Ringel05 (May 3, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


Thanks but there's more than a few people on this forum who would disagree that I'm "just a really nice guy........."
Not that I give them any reason......  
 
Oh and there's times the wife would disagree also........


----------



## sealybobo (May 4, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DustyInfinity said:
> ...


I love a woman who doesn’t need it and doesn’t like wearing it. So beautiful naturally that they almost look too made up when they do wear it. 

But yea when she comes over and is all made u wow. I mean wow. 

And I lov the perfectly painted toes. That matters. It means she takes care of herself.


----------



## Andylusion (May 4, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'm baffled by the number of health problem inducing perfumes there are.  I'm also baffled by people who think they need to bathe in perfume.  One or two small little spritz, is all you need.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 4, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


Most perfumes that cause health problems are not derived from natural sources (essential oils), they're man made (dirt cheap) artificial fragrances and contain many toxic chemicals.  And it's not really regulated by the government........  This includes scents included in other daily use products.

As for why some bathe in it?  Simple, someone dabs a little of their favorite perfume or cologne on and goes about their business, roughly 45 minutes to an hour later they no longer smell the fragrance (even though everyone else can) so they dab a little more on......  Repeat ad nauseum.......
Of course there are those who splash it on but for the most part it's the people in the first explanation that are the majority "offenders"........


----------



## DustyInfinity (May 4, 2019)

I went to a pool once, where a woman wore so much perfume you'd swear you could smell her underwater.  I agree with a previous poster who said it doesn't have to be perfume.  Soap, shampoo, whatever.  It is very effective ladies.  Poor Joe Biden just can't help it.

Teenage boys have their own particular odor, and let me tell you, it isn't good.  It is ode de gym bag.  A couple of days without a shower can bring tears to your eyes.  Weirdly enough, they grow out of it.


----------



## blastoff (May 7, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> I like to look the way I see myself. I am a stylish and chic-looking person who has always looked my highest and best according to my personal taste. It has nothing, I repeat, NOTHING to do with how anyone else sees me.  I express my personal style by wearing lots of different "on trend" attire, ( but only if I like the style )  makeup, jewelry, buzzed clipper cut and boots, tennis shoes, slides. I am a "girlie girl" as I have heard it expressed. I have a very sensual nature and like men who are attracted to the kind of style, I present with. They are MY type of men. My style these days is the Moto look....boho chic! Love it to death. And so do many onlookers. ( they tell me and that embarrasses me )  I am also a classy woman with an outgoing and friendly personality who has never met a stranger. I am WOMAN...hear me roar?


What’s your sign?  Do you come here often?


----------



## blastoff (May 7, 2019)

Hon, does this dress make me look fat?

No dear.  It’s all the fat you cram into it that makes you look fat.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

We like to be noticed.


----------

